# Romansh: Nauscha



## reikiangelaly

Hello there
This is my first time here,I wondered if anyone could help me with this word!
It is a word I came across lately and just thought it may be a name ?
Hope to hear from someone,
take care and have fun!
Alexandra
x


----------



## diegodbs

reikiangelaly said:
			
		

> Hello there
> This is my first time here,I wondered if anyone could help me with this word!
> It is a word I came across lately and just thought it may be a name ?
> Hope to hear from someone,
> take care and have fun!
> Alexandra
> x


 
Which language is it supposed to be? I've never heard Nauscha as a Spanish name.


----------



## reikiangelaly

Hello there,
sadly I don't know,I found it written in a notebook ,and I am intrigued to know what it means or who it is!
Maybe it will remain a mystery..mind you I love a good mystery !
Thank you so much though
Alexandra


----------



## diegodbs

reikiangelaly said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> sadly I don't know,I found it written in a notebook ,and I am intrigued to know what it means or who it is!
> Maybe it will remain a mystery..mind you I love a good mystery !
> Thank you so much though
> Alexandra


 
Perhaps it might be Romansh.


----------



## reikiangelaly

Hello there!
Many thanks for replying,I found this phrase with the word..I do feel ignorant but I'm not sure what language this is!

*Survista da las dretgiras nauschas (glista incumpletta):*


Thank you!
Alexandra


----------



## Jana337

Definitely Romansh.  I wonder whether speakers of German and Romance languages can decipher the meaning. Survista, glista, incumpletta are purportedly clear to anyone. 

Jana


----------



## reikiangelaly

Hello,thank you so much for your help!
I will let you know what I discover!
Take care
Alexandra
x


----------



## Whodunit

reikiangelaly said:
			
		

> *Survista da las dretgiras nauschas (glista incumpletta):*


 
Here's my translation:

_Overview of the bad/dirty courts (list incomplete)._

If you need to search for more words, you can use this dictionary.


----------



## reikiangelaly

Hello there
Thank you so much for your help!So Nauscha is court?
Alexandra


----------



## Whodunit

reikiangelaly said:
			
		

> Hello there
> Thank you so much for your help!So Nauscha is court?
> Alexandra


 
Nope: 

Survista - Overview (akin to English "survey")
da - of (akin to French and Spanish "de")
las - the (plural of the femine definite article "la"; akin to Spanish "las")
dretgiras - courts (plural of "dretgira")
*nauschas - bad (plural femine of "nausch")*
glista - list (akin to Spanish and Italian "lista")
incumpletta - incomplete (femine of "incumplet"; akin to English "incomplete")

Hope it helps.


----------

